# drowned foreman



## camoforeman (Dec 31, 2010)

well sunday i drowned my stock foreman i think water may have gotten up the exhaust it wasnt that deep could it have been the vent line that caused it to cut off? i got it running by getting some fuel out of the tank with a glove put it on the filter and it fired up then i drove it home and let it run and checked the oil it wasnt milky should i just keep riding it until my 100 mile manditory oil change i am at 77 miles now or should i just change it now even though the oil is not milky and it is running perfectly fine


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

when the exhaust gets underwater, if the engine rpm isn't high enough, the water can kill the engine... just like if you put your hand over the exhaust pipe... Also, if the carb vent went under water, it could have killed it.. another thing is your spark plug wire... if it's not sealed good and dielectric grease, it can die when water hits it.. have you put dielectric grease on everything? if not, then you need to if you are going to be driving through water...

Also, you need to read this... you should never run a bike after it has died in water before you check everything out... http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

oh to answer your question... I would change the oil anyway.. the 100 mile mark is for the average joe, that doesn't go in mud/water with his atv, and just kinda uses it around the farm or hunting lease... I change my oil about every other ride or about every 10-20 hrs...


----------

